# egr/dpf delete? need advice please



## x RymeS (Aug 24, 2016)

hello, ive been doing some research and i have found that doing a dpf and egr delete for my 335d e90 would add a significant amount of power, but i have no idea where to start.
Has anyone done it to theirs? Prices? mechanical work? Any help would be appreciated, i have no idea where to start lol
(ive already got a cat delete, muffler delete, and a tune)


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

you should start on e90post


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't know what "significant" means, but egr delete probably won't add more than a few hp, and DPF delete may be a few 10s of hp.

While Hooper is correct that e90post has much more info, there is quite a bit of info here, but you have to search for it.

By "cat" delete, do you mean SCR Catalyst delete? Because there's also a catalyst in the DPF canister.


----------



## x RymeS (Aug 24, 2016)

no i have a catalytic converter delete on the car.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

The deletes don't add much in the way of power, they eliminate the source of a lot of headaches. You would need a tune to get more power out of your car. There are a number of those ranging from simple plug and play piggy backs, like the JBD, or the full "send them your computer and they will re-program it and send it back and hope it works", tune.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

x RymeS said:


> no i have a catalytic converter delete on the car.


Again, there are *TWO* catalytic converters in the diesels. Which one is deleted.


----------



## x RymeS (Aug 24, 2016)

I took out the one that's in the exhaust system, I had the computer sent to jr tuning in Canada and they tuned it. I would do the same thing for the egr/dog delete as well. Again I apologize if I say something incorrect or am not informed on my car as much as some of you guys I'm new to diesels and I'm just startting to get all the details and good stuff about my car


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Okay Floyd, I'll try to get through to him.

X_rymes, there is a DPF at forward part of exhaust and within it are a diesel oxidative catalyst (DOC) with a particulate filter in rear of same DPF casing. Did you switch that to a down pipe?

Other cat is really more of an urea reactor that is about 2/3 the way back to rear axle. It is called SCR or selective catalyst reduction. Did you remove that or go to full custom exhaust?

First , second, or both?

Please don't say you removed cat from exhaust. We are asking where in exhaust do you speak of.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

BB_cuda said:


> Okay Floyd, I'll try to get through to him.
> 
> X_rymes, there is a DPF at forward part of exhaust and within it are a diesel oxidative catalyst (DOC) with a particulate filter in rear of same DPF casing. Did you switch that to a down pipe?
> 
> ...


Thanks, 'Cuda.

OP: Go to the sticky's at the top of the topic list, choose the one on "Advanced diesel ...", and read the attached pdf. Very informative.


----------

